# GSD PREVENTS THE RAPE OF A WOMAN



## akgriffin (Feb 5, 2008)

I just seen it on fox, and it look like a male black GSD, I think we should send him a big steak for that. I aint got much money but i would pitch in.


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

Sounds like a great story. Can you post a link?


----------



## frenchie27 (Jan 12, 2008)

*I couldn't find the link but I copied and paste the article as follows:*

News > Breaking News Friday, Oct 31, 2008 
Breaking News Posted on Fri, Oct. 31, 2008 07:17 AMreprint or license print email Digg it del.icio.us AIM 

Dog stops man from sexual assaulting woman

ST. LOUIS | A Jefferson County woman says her dog saved her from being sexually assaulted by a man who forced his way into her home.

Deputies said Tanya Kendell heard a knock at the door of her apartment at 11:30 p.m. Wednesday and a man outside identified himself as "the cable man." Sheriff's Lt. Dave Marshak said that as soon as soon she let him in, he forced her down and tried to sexually assault her.

Enter "Grace," the woman's German Shepherd. The dog attacked the man, and during a struggle bit him on the upper body. The intruder fled, and police are looking for a man about 6 feet tall with a medium build, short hair and a light beard.


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

http://www.stltoday.com/stltoday/news/st...33?OpenDocument

It show a pic of the GSD in this story, hope link works!


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Oh! That's got a lot more info - thanks for posting the link. That poor woman and huge props to the dog!!! My GSD Grace says a big shout out woof to this Grace for protecting her mom.


----------



## LuvsDieter (Feb 2, 2006)

what a great article!

(







that they spelled shepherd wrong in the photo caption...)


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Good dog Gracie. I hope she's at the shelters today looking for a crazy young boy to be Gracie's [email protected]!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Great story but I can't believe that someone is foolish enough to let a stranger in the house, especially at 11:30 at night. Around here the "cable guys" work "normal hours", they aren't out at peoples houses at NIGHT!


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I had the same reaction but it was actually 11:30 in the morning and her neighbors had been having cable problems. The second link has a lot more info.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

WAY TO GO GRACIE!!!


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

Good girl, Gracie!


----------



## csaiz (Dec 21, 2006)

should have aimed lower Gracie









Good girl


----------



## Keisha (Aug 1, 2008)

People are sick. Huge props to this dog for charging AGAIN after being thrown off the first time. What a brave girl.


----------



## chuckstar158 (Sep 8, 2004)

Good girl Gracie! 








to a positive GSD story!


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

May the dirtbag develop a flesh eating infection from the dog bites, seek medical care, and promptly get arrested.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Everything a GSD should be -- Good Girl Gracie! At my parents house the guy would have banged on the door, heard Cujo barking like a killer, and would have gone off for some easier target. At my house the scum bucket would have never gotten out of his car.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

CNN Video

http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/crime/2008/10/31/dog.stops.sex.assualt.kmov


----------



## K9Kaos (Jun 24, 2006)

Way to go Gracie!!!























Brave, smart and loyal!


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

My heart just breaks for that woman. I hope amid all the media stuff she's getting some counseling and help for PTSD. 

Bless her wonderful wonderful dog.


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

Way to go Gracie! 

I hope they catch this jerk so this poor woman can hopefully sleep with a little bit of peace.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

What a fantastic story. It just reaffirms everything I know and love about dogs in general and this breed in particular.
Way to go Gracie!!
Sheilah


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

WAY TO GO!!! I love the natural protective instict of this breed!!!! My Gracie says :thumbsup: to that Gracie!!!


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

Great story! YAY Gracie!! GSDs are the best!


----------



## Bluecatdemoness (Oct 7, 2007)

Great job Gracie. Glad to read a positive story about a GSD, but I feel so bad for that woman. I hope the jerk is caught soon.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Crazy! Good girl!

A girl I went to high school with has some Boxer dogs. One night this guy broke into her home, she woke up to him leaning over her. He was undoing his pants and talking about how he liked her. The dogs did not attack him, luckily their presence alone was enough to stop him for a minute so she dialed 911 behind her back and he fled when the cops came.


----------



## Avamom (Sep 28, 2004)

What a good girl....and to come back after being flung off the first time, thats serious dedication and protection of her pack!


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

I am glad someone posted this. 
I saw it on the news and thought, man I have to post that! Such a pretty dog too!


----------

